# broadhead of choice



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

just wondering what everyone uses and why. im ready to buy some but cant decide. im shooting 100gr fieldtips. all i hear is muzzy or rage 3 blade. i kinda like the looks of the rage two blade. i also hear rage flies just like a field tip. help me please


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I dont like Rages or any mechanical because there is to many variables with them not opening or opening to soon. Do yourself a favor and do a search on Archerytalk.com on Slick Tricks, they are some of the best rated broadheads on the market. You will not here hardly anything negative on archerytalk about them and there are tons of threads about them and they fly identical to your field point. Muzzy makes good heads but dont hold a flame compared to ST.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I personally use a Wasp Jak Hammer retractable with 100 % kill to retrieve ratio. Between all of my group we have about 50 animals down and zero loss. They fly exactly like a field tip and work fantastic. I have not had one premature opening either, so people can say what they want but I won't change. The blade thickness is .036 so they don't break on impact but slice and dice.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i love my rages!!! killed one year before last that i made a not so great quartering away shot on and it looked like you had shot her with a .300 with the entry and exit holes...shot one last year with a rage 3 blade and watch it shoot blood about 4' out the entrance side...ran 30yds and fell over....if i were to by a fixed blade i would get the g5 montecs...they fly great and sharpen very easy


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

*100 grain swhackers!:notworthy:*


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

I have used rage before and loved them. My only issue is the o-ring staying in place. I switched this year to the spitfire maxxx. They do fly like a field point and don't have any o-rings to contend with. Havn't shot anything with them yet, so can't give them a thumbs up yet.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

We are trying somthing new this year (for us) We used rage and everything else and the botttom line is if you hit the animal in the right spot you can kill with a field point. That being said, we are trying the slick trick "griztrick" 4 blade this year. A few friends have been absalutely slaying the pigs with them and also the replacement blades are relativly cheap compared to mechanical.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I really like the rage 3 blade broadhead. They leave a nice hole and blood trail, but I do have one complaint. Just from walking around the blades can come out of place and you have to be sure they are set with the o-ring when you get in your tree and double check before you shoot. That kinda irritates me because I want it to be locked and ready as soon as I step out of the truck.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Broadhead choice*

SLICK TRICKS !
Huntin season is right around the corner, and something is gonna die.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

2 blade Rage get's my vote! Fly like a field point and are absolutely devastating on an animal.I have shot several animals with them and found every one. Usually with a blood trail Ray Charles could follow.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

thats what i wanted to hear. they look good from the pages of a magizine but its hard too choose


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok... I'm nit saying y'alls stuff isn't good. But I feel like I have an obligation to make you aware of something. VORTEX .125 will do more carnal damage than anything you have ever seen or heard of. They aren't too expensive. On eBay for 23 bucks or so for three. Get one pack. Shoot one deer. And I promise you will NOT shoot with anything else the rest of your life. Mark my words.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

For me it is slick trick and nothing else.


The way I see it a broadhead is the only piece of equipment that you have invested in that actually kills the animal. Once you let the arrow fly nothing else matters. IMO the broadhead should be as simple and reliable as possible. It should be scary sharp and impact the same as a field tip out of a tuned bow.

I have tested and shot a whole bunch of broadheads over the years and I haven't found a broadhead that combines everything in one broadhead like a Slick trick. The flight characteristics are excellent, they are extremely durable and reliable (made of 100% steel), scary sharp thick blades (.035" thick Solingen steel blades), and they cut huge holes going in, through and out the other side.




Another thing to keep in mind is that cutting diameter means little with out consideration to the number of blades doing the cutting but more than 4 blades is a waste of energy IMO. 

A 1-1/8" four blade cuts 1/4" more tissue than a 2" two blade mechanical.
A 1-1/4" four blade cuts 1/2" more tissue than a 2" two blade mechanical.
A 1-1/4" three blade cuts just 1/8" less tissue than a 2" two blade mechanical.



Also keep in mind that the wider the cutting diameter gets the more energy that will be required to get the blades through bone. The ferrule tends to shatter the bone around it and reduces the amount energy needed for the blades to get through the bone.



IMO too many people opt to use mechanicals because they can't get a fixed blade head to impact where their field points do. Instead of going through the pains of tuning their bows as best they can they choose a mechanical as a band aid to poor arrow flight. Unfortunately the arrow is still fish tailing and/or porpousing as it is flying down range constantly loosing velicity and energy. When it hits the animal it is wasting more energy as the shaft is bouncing from side to side against the animal as it is penetrating instead of pushing straight through the animal with minimal friction.

Regardless of what you choose to shoot make sure your bows are tuned as good as you can get them. :thumbsup:


----------



## justhunt (Oct 16, 2009)

*Rage Two-blade*

I love the Rage 2 blade. They fly straight and hit hard. I shot a doe last year and she didn't take a step. She folded up like she'd been hit with a 7mm round.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

2 blade rage and the doe I shot last year bled like a stuck pig and went 50 yards and fell over dead easy to follow that trail


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

I've always had a hard time believing that the expandables fully deploy and cut on impact, like Rage advertises. I recently tried the Rage 3 blade and I was truly impressed. This cat didn't go 10 yds. no exaggeration. The picture is of the entry hole. I plan on shooting these until they fail me. I believe that mechanicals are more forgiving in their flight, therefore they can be more accurate. However, fixed blades are obviously simpler, more reliable and usually stronger. For anything larger than whitetail (bear, elk etc.) I'd go with fixed blades and take the time to ensure your bow is very well tuned.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am shooting the Grim Reaper this year. I made the switch from a fixed head to a mechanical. I have heard nothing but good things about the slick trick and think it would also be in my top of choices if I go back to a fixed. The g5 striker is also an impressive head. 
First and foremost, the deer and animals down here, all broadheads should fly threw their thin skin and hide with no problems. With that being said, I have a problem with the rage's in there pre flight opening problem, the rubber band that holds them in and their lack of penetration on bigger animals. Not to step on toes guys, but that take a lot of KE going into the deer. Now, they do leave one heck of a hole when the animal is hit. But I like an entry and an exit. Just my opinion


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Steelforce Phatheads for me this year, I just screwed them on the shafts and they flew perfect, no tuning required for my setup


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

TIM_G said:


> This cat didn't go 10 yds. no exaggeration.


well dadgum you about took his front leg clean off! haha. very cool by the way. would love to shoot a cat w/ my bow. :notworthy:

i shoot slick tricks, 100 gr. not foolin' w/ mechanicals anymore. had a bad experience, not with a rage though. i've taken deer with these STs, montecs, and even the redhead black-out broadheads that i bought just 'cause and was fixing to shoot a squirrell when 6 does walked out on me. even that cheap redhead had a perfect pass and left a great blood trail for an easy recovery the following morning.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Rage 3 blade - used for three years - shot six recovered six. Always say I'm not gonna spend that much on them again next year, but when the camera pics start showing big bucks - I pony up and drop another $39.95 because I just don't trust anything else


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

personal experience here.... hitman and i were tuning our bows yesterday at his house. we shot field points for over an hour.(to the point where we were shooting a tennis ball off of a piece of pvc pipe at 40yds). he spun the rage practice head on one of his arrows and it was dead on with no more tuning needed. i took the rage practice head, a spitfire, and a muzzy 3 blade. both of the mechanicals were dead on. the muzzy was 6 inches off and low. (it looked like a bad golf shot). i think i will be going mechanical this year but i do want to hear some feedback on the 2 blade blood runner from NAP.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

edit. just read the above post again and realized he was not asking about spitfires. my bad.


----------



## bow hntr (Aug 5, 2010)

+1 for the 125g Vortex i have always got a massive blood trail, and they do some real damage, replacement blades are also available and are fairly cheap ( i think eleven dollars last time i checked)


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Strictly Bizness said:


> personal experience here.... hitman and i were tuning our bows yesterday at his house. we shot field points for over an hour.(to the point where we were shooting a tennis ball off of a piece of pvc pipe at 40yds). he spun the rage practice head on one of his arrows and it was dead on with no more tuning needed. i took the rage practice head, a spitfire, and a muzzy 3 blade. both of the mechanicals were dead on. the muzzy was 6 inches off and low. (it looked like a bad golf shot). i think i will be going mechanical this year but i do want to hear some feedback on the 2 blade blood runner from NAP.


Hey strickly, 
we did some testing on a lot of heads this year just due to lack fishing time and need of something to do! And from our experience, the 2 blade blood runner wasnt too impressive. Now, we didnt shoot an animal with them, but did shoot animal hide, plywood, and many others. They didnt have a problem with pre flight opening, but we though it lost A LOT of its energy on impact. Think of it this way, the point is pulled forward during the shot, and the point touches the animal first and actually stopping for a split second to push back to open the blades, then after the blades open it continues on in the deer. But we thought that split second is what is loosing the energy. There is a good you tube video of a hog being shot with one that shows the same stuff that we saw on the plywood. just not good penetration. 
For me as well, muzzy's shot a little low as well as the montecs. The truest flying fixed we shot was the slick trick then the g5 striker next. BUT, in our experience, both still needed a little tuning. 
The best flying mechanical we shot were the grim reapers and the fuse innerloc mechanicals. Both have no o rings or rubber gaskets, so pre flight opening was minimal. 
It was just a fun experiment to play with and it helped me learn a lot about broadheads. I dont think any of them are perfect, but some may out preform others. Bottom line, no matter what you shoot, have confidence in it.


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

grizz trick


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

Slick Tricks are the way to go!!!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I ended up buying the rage 2 blade 100gr heads. However, after I bought them one of my buddy's told me about a fixed blade called the Ram Cat. I looked at the website on those and they are pretty neat. The blades are sharpened on both sides so that in case the head does not pass thru it will cut its way back out. They also state that it flies exactly like a field point.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

sydbrn329 said:


> Ok... I'm nit saying y'alls stuff isn't good. But I feel like I have an obligation to make you aware of something. VORTEX .125 will do more carnal damage than anything you have ever seen or heard of. They aren't too expensive. On eBay for 23 bucks or so for three. Get one pack. Shoot one deer. And I promise you will NOT shoot with anything else the rest of your life. Mark my words.


I like the VORTEX 125's. The only issue I've seen with them is you need to replace the o rings after about a year. They can dry rot in your quiver. They do some serious damage though. The biggest plus is that the wound won't close up on a gut shot deer and he won't make it very far.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

ok, thank you for all the replys but im just as confused as when i posted this thread. i think im gonna try the two or three blade rage. depends on what mood im in when i show up too buy. gotta take my deer mojo with me and i will get the feeling. i know a 180gr 7mag bullet will put a hole big enough for a gatorade bottle too fit thru so im good on that. bow shooting is new and maybe i will have some pics to show. thanks again, jeremy


----------



## SkintBack (Jan 18, 2009)

Let me save you some trouble and just say get you some steel force phathead sob's. They are a hybrid fixed mechanical broadhead and let me just say they are one son of a bitch. they are the sharpest head i have ever pulled out of the package and very accurate.Go to youtube and type in steelforce phathead sobs and let the test be your decider.


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

Ryan said:


> *100 grain swhackers!:notworthy:*


 says it all +1


----------



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

I have to agree with the slick tricks. Ive shot rages for two years for a sponsor and not happy with them. last year had trophy ridge as a sponsor and again, not pleased. Earlier this year got slick tricks and love them. Ive shot turkey and hogs with them and not a single complaint.


----------



## BobbyD (Aug 12, 2009)

I do not know how they will do on a deer, but I just put my NAP 100 grain Thunderheads on tonight. No adjustments were needed because they flew just like my field points.


----------



## captgryno (Mar 12, 2008)

Slick Tricks! They fly just like field tips and are LETHAL on a deer. I would not use anything else. Ever. Period!


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i got magnus stingers. im on a budget and uncle ted would never steer me wrong. they fly just like a fieldtip, in the yard. i will post field results.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ive never had any problems with Muzzy 100's out of a properly tuned bow and love the quick bleed out!


----------



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

I switched from Spitfires to Slick Tricks this year and shot two with them this weekend. I will never go back to a mechanical again and have been a fan of mech's for many years. These slick tricks did things to those shoulders this weekend that amazed me!!!!!!!!! Slick Trick 125 mag's all the way for me.


----------



## CH-47 DR. (Aug 11, 2009)

Nitron 100g,not a big broadhead,but flies like field tip & leaves a good hole


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

rage


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Broad head results*

We just got back from Barbour County Alabama this afternoon. It was GOOD to get back in the deer woods. 

Yesterday afternoon I harvested a doe with a "Slick Trick" broad head at 41 yards. She went 65 yards, and went down within my eye sight.
My partner took two deer, one was a six pointer and also a doe with the 2 blade Rage broad heads. The Rage was very effective, flew well, but it didn't pass thru on the first deer. 
My slick trick was a clean pass through. 
my .02


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

well who has the slick tricks I have not seen them yet? Yes yes I must be living under a rock. I'm old but I can learn new tricks.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I used the 2 blade Rage for the pass couple of seasons with good results. But yesterday I shoot a nice 6 point over in Black Water and didn't get him. It was a 40 yard shoot, hit him just behind the shoulder but high. The buck ran off with the arrow sticking out of both sides. No blood trail at all, we didn't fine a drop. Me and my hunting buddys look from 8:30 AM to dark with on luck.  May be time for a change.


----------



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

Duckhunter I picked up slick tricks at Bass Pro. They leave slug holes in deer.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

just bought a 6 pack of 2 blade magnus from Acadamy for $20. Anyone ever shot them? A good friend told me they we're the best for the price.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Oct 3, 2007)

Try a few different ones and go with what you're comfortable with. Personally, I don't trust mechanical broadheads...I'm all about keeping things as simple as possible. Less chance for error. I've used 100 gr. Muzzy 3 blade since I started bowhunting and have no reason to switch. 

And honestly, it's really all about shot placement.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

jspooney, i got a doe yesterday with the magnus. lots of blood and less than $14 per shot. no tracking. i will eventually try the rage 2 blades and 1oo gr. muzzy 3 blade.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jaw Jacker said:


> I used the 2 blade Rage for the pass couple of seasons with good results. But yesterday I shoot a nice 6 point over in Black Water and didn't get him. It was a 40 yard shoot, hit him just behind the shoulder but high. The buck ran off with the arrow sticking out of both sides. No blood trail at all, we didn't fine a drop. Me and my hunting buddys look from 8:30 AM to dark with on luck.  May be time for a change.


if you wanna shoot a mechanical, try the grim reaper. Penetration will not be an issue. 2 blade rages loose a lot of KE upon deployment, hence penetration loss. Again, they work fine on smaller deer, which anything would, but larger animals they have their issues.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

i got a doe wednesday with magnus 100gr broadhead. missed twice and killed on the third shot. 3 different deer. this broadhead did a ton of distruction but im looking for something out of the box, no hours of practice and tuning i can go hunt with and not worry about hurting a deer and having to finish the kill the old fashoin way. i can watch the flight of the arrow twist and turn with magnus but i get home and practice with field points and all is well. i need a field tested product that does what everyone says it does. im in love with the sport now. i just want my shot to do the trick and not turn mid flight and hear the sound of a animal that is in pain. that kinda killed my buzz. its funny how quick your mind goes from killer to a peta lover when you hear that mmmaaaaaaaaaaaa sound from a deer thats 25yds away in pain. im kinda scared. are there any headshrinks on the forum? i may need to borrow your couch for a few hours. ha ha


----------



## killintime101 (Jan 13, 2010)

RAGES shot two does saturday mourning the first one at 8 yards and she run about 40 yards. Shot the second one at 52 yards and dropped in her tracks.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Heres a slicked trick'd nanny from this weekend. Check out my exit hole. You can see the gash on her brisquit. Found a huge chunk of lung on the blood trail. Wish i had taken a pic of it. You can also see where the blood poured down her side on the side that is down.


----------



## AngelDrago (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm using Rage and F-15


----------



## jred0916 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm two for two with my muzzy's.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Been shooting Montec G5s for years with great success but love new toys. Checked out the Ram Cat webpage and video and bought 3 broadheads for $31. Tip of the blades on two broadheads have bent in the quiver. When I put the arrow and broadhead into the quiver, didn't notice that the blade was touching the 'hat' of the quiver but that was all it took to bend the blade. Haven't shot the bent blade but bet it doesn't fly as well as a non-bent one!
Back to the MonTecs!!


----------



## strvnfshrman (Mar 6, 2010)

You guys need to take a look at RamCats. I don't buy into hype or go with what is cool. I had Muzzy's on but bought a few packs of these from Half Hitch after hearing of and recearching them. They fly exactly like field points and do incredible damage. Plus they were on sale for 19.95. Some guy out of Atlanta I believe, Georgia anyway. Really give them a look.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

been using Nap Hellrazors the past 5 years, liked em, got some 4 blade Muzzy Phantoms this year, group well with mild tuning and got a complete pass thru on 300 + lb boar couple days ago, best blood trail on pig to date, piled up within 40 yds. Hopefully try em out on a deer soon.


----------

